# Hi



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a quick hello from a new TT owner. Just got it last week, Mk1 225 BHP Coupé and absolutely loving it!

Bought it from some nice people who always looked after it very well....

Looking forward to read all the ins and outs on TT's....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi eluijten, Welcome to the TTF. Lets see some pics soon.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

[album]1598[/album]

[album]1597[/album]

[album]1596[/album]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi eluijten, Wonderful *colour *, Had my *Amulet Red *from new, over 11 years.
Hoggy.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 

Neil


----------

